# will 22s fit on a camaro ?



## gbinmadison (Jun 16, 2005)

I want to go bigger becase someone else in town has a camaro with 20s now can i go up to 22s if so that will the specs need to be ? 245/30/22 225/25/22 i dont know just guessing someone let me know


----------



## gbinmadison (Jun 16, 2005)

anyone


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gbinmadison_@Sep 12 2005, 04:22 PM~3799966
> * 245/30/22 *


those tires are so goddamned expensive it isnt funny


----------



## gbinmadison (Jun 16, 2005)

but will they work?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

not sure on a camaro homie.......what i would do is take as many measurements of the wheel well as possible and then get the exact specs of the tire and go from there




im gonna say they probably wont fit, but i could be wrong


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

sure call rancho or skyjacker and they can help


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

they wont fit -------------20's just barley fit 
unless you call somebody in florida and buy a 6 inch lift kit


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

if the 20"s barely fit couldnt you do like a 1.5" lift and barely fit some 22"s?

or have the body cut to fit them?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Instead of bigger rims why not just do something else to the car to make it stand out. Someone in another Magnum told my wife she should have gotten 22s instead of the 20s she has. She told him when his Magnum started looking half as nice as hers she would consider it. Bigger isn't always better.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Sep 13 2005, 01:40 PM~3807175
> *if the 20"s barely fit couldnt you do like a 1.5" lift and barely fit some 22"s?
> 
> or have the body cut to fit them?
> *


they wont fit in the frt wheel wells . only with a 4-5 inch lift ..........but at that point you might as well shoot yourself ........................................my 2 cents


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=276127][attachmentid=276126]my guys older camaro w22's and juice, tuckin-


----------



## gbinmadison (Jun 16, 2005)

nice...thanks for the help


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im suprised 20s dont rub..i have a camaro as a daily driver..i think 22s will be to big if rolling stock suspension unless you do some major mods..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

raise it like one inch and use the 255 30 22 tires from pirelli i think makes em they expensive but not as expensive that the sizes you mentioned


----------



## Fla_Chevy_Boy (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gbinmadison+Sep 12 2005, 03:22 PM~3799966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck it..cut that bitch an lift it


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

that is just strange.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

LoL, looks like a hotwheels


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

22's will fit in the rear with air shocks, will not fit in the front on turns. Ive tried. I have a freind with 22's on his Maro and it just rubs like hell in the front. 245/30. You have to cut the inner plastic wells. Also hell on the power steering pump. 
Mine with 20's. Im work'n on 22's.


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

22's. Gives you an idea on size difference.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

theirs a kandy red camaro in my city on all gold 24z with spinners on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Sep 13 2005, 10:33 PM~3810473
> *[attachmentid=276127][attachmentid=276126]my guys older camaro w22's and juice, tuckin-
> *


this is one nice ride I like the hot rod look with big wheels not big as in lifted but tucken I hate hotrods with big ol fat tires in the back and little wheels in the front thats fucking 80s shit right there.


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes they fit. I have an 89 convertible with 22's 245/30/22 hancock tires. Rubs when steering is cranked but not much, Well worth it, Looks sick. I will post pic when I get a chance.


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Feb 2 2007, 08:10 PM~7160200
> *this is one nice ride I like the hot rod look with big wheels not big as in lifted but tucken I hate hotrods with big ol fat tires in the back and little wheels in the front thats fucking 80s shit right there.
> *


if u knew anything about hotrods then youd know it function before style. the big ol fat tires in the back are for traction in a drag race, and in a drag race since its a straight line and you dont turn, you dont need big tires. and anyone who lifts a pony car or puts 22s on them shouldnt have bought a pony car in the first place. ( a camaro is a pony car, not a hot rod )


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daffy_@Feb 3 2007, 10:55 PM~7168814
> *if u knew anything about hotrods then youd know it function before style. the big ol fat tires in the back are for traction in a drag race, and in a drag race since its a straight line and you dont turn, you dont need big tires. and anyone who lifts a pony car or puts 22s on them shouldnt have bought a pony car in the first place. ( a camaro is a pony car, not a hot rod )
> *


if u knew anything about pony cars u would know that a mustang is a pony car. 
mustang (horse)= pony (baby horse) :twak:


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

a pony car is a compact car with a v8 option fron the factory, the mustang started the term, since, yes you were right mustang is a pony. in the 60s and 70s the mustang, camaro, firebird, challenger, javelin were all considerd compact cars, and all had avalible v8 engine option, so all were pony cars, not just the mustang. you have to know what your talking about before you can talk about it.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

a pony car is a compact car with a v8 option fron the factory, the mustang started the term, since, yes you were right mustang is a pony. in the 60s and 70s the mustang, camaro, firebird, challenger, javelin were all considerd compact cars, and all had avalible v8 engine option, so all were pony cars, not just the mustang. you have to know what your talking about before you can talk about it.


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Feb 3 2007, 01:00 AM~7163112
> *Yes they fit. I have an 89 convertible with 22's 245/30/22 hancock tires. Rubs when steering is cranked but not much, Well worth it, Looks sick. I will post pic when I get a chance.
> *


He's right  I have a 2002 Monte Carlo with 22" Brutus Blades 245/30/22.RubberBands


----------



## cobrakeeper05 (Mar 30, 2006)

If anyone has somepics of a 3rd Generation Camaro lowrider I would appreciate it if you would post them.


----------

